# Be on Standby...#10 Delivered, and a question!



## Bridgemoof (Dec 27, 2012)

For those who have not been following my journal, our goats are having a baby explosion! We had a trip planned to NYC tomorrow, I didn't want to go because I was worried about all the animals, the Worser Half was insisting we go. Well, yesterday two goats kidded (one of them out in the freezing rain/snow), and there are 4 more goats to go. One just popped her mucous plug. I'm staying home to help the goats while the family unit goes to NY.

So, I may need help! 

Here's goat #1 and her babies. She's the Alpine, the rest are Boers.






I took a pic of Goat #2 and her babies, I'll post it later. All the kids are doing great so far!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 27, 2012)

Feel free to call me or e-mail, my contact info is on our website.  Good luck with everything.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 27, 2012)

OH good 20Kids, you are in VA, you can drive up here and help me 

Here's boer mommy and her kids snuggled on the blankie in the corner.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 27, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> OH good 20Kids, you are in VA, you can drive up here and help me
> 
> Here's boer mommy and her kids snuggled on the blankie in the corner.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5910_img_9770.jpg


looks like things are going well and you are having some nice kids. 
I am a 2 hour drive.  i just checked mapquest.   My husband took my car, since the roads are bad. I have another friend who's doe is in early labor and I am on standby for them as well, They are more north of us, here in VA. 

My first one is due January 3rd.  Should be in the single digits that week. LOL.  

I kiddied 15 does out by myself one winter, when my husband took a trip the week the girls were due. It was lows in the single digits.  Lots of fun.  

One of the biggest things in the cold weather is to make sure they are getting milk.  They need the energy to maintain body temp.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 27, 2012)

Try to keep them out of the rain.  Snow isn't as bad if it isn't muddy.   If you have space, make sure they have a place to go be "by themselves".  If you must lock them in; but I hate to do that unless the weather is really bad.  

It is great if the babies have a place to go that is warm and out of the way.  A barrel or box with a little door cut in it is great.  

The electric blanket is great.  Heat without the fire hazzard of lamps.  

Donna is right, if they are nursing, they will be fine.  That and a place out of the weather.  

You can call me if you can't get ahold of Donna. Unfortunatly, I am too far for a road trip but I will do what I can.   Info is on the website.  

2 years ago, I had 4 kid the week Hubby and I were both out of town for work.  My neighbor's 16 and 10 year old boys took care of it.  Goats are pretty resiliant, most of the time.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks you guys! I really appreciate knowing you are here.

#10 is in labor for sure! Her mucous plug came out a couple of hours ago, now she's laying on her side straining a bit. Everybody has shelter, it's cold and windy and the ground is snowy, wet and frozen here. Three of the goats are in a stall together, I hope that will be okay. It's a pretty big horse stall with 4 walls. They all are getting along okay. Then there is another one that hasn't kidded in the stall with the Alpine who already did kid.  The boer with the kids that were in the snow are in a stall by themselves with the heating blanket.

So if #10 is in labor now, it shouldn't be long, right?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 27, 2012)

If she is actually getting up and laying down and getting up, ect... and then lalys down with her back legs stretched out to one side and pushing, she should kid with in an hour.  Sometimes I will give them 2 hours, but I would really expect it to take no more than an hour.  Then maybe a few minutes to half an hour between the first kid and the next kid.  Although I have seen it take up to an hour between the kids.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 27, 2012)

Should be the same as lambing, I am assuming with that many sheep you all have lambed in the past.


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 27, 2012)

Good Luck. The babies born are beautiful. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh boy #16 beat #10!!! She just plopped out a big one. Have to go back and check to see if there's more...stand by


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 27, 2012)

So exciting!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 27, 2012)

Sounds like your buck was very busy about 150 days ago.  

Oh, and we need more pictures.


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 27, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Sounds like your buck was very busy about 150 days ago.


LOL


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 27, 2012)

Yep, sure enough, she had another one! So now we have 2 Alpine does, 2 boer billys and 2 boer does.







#10, not sure what the deal is. She looked like she was in labor earlier, but I guess she was just repositioning. She's the one who I saw lose her mucous plug for sure, so it's only a matter of time. Wouldn't it be great if they all had their babies before Tim left?

So this is #29, the one I'm worried about. Something BIG is in there!





 

YES, Mikey our buck was VERY busy 150 days ago!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 27, 2012)

*sigh*  I should just skip reading BYH until after my lambing/kidding is done, because all it does is make me wish it was time for my animals to go.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 27, 2012)

. She is a big one!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey Bridge - I'm here too! Don't know if I"d be much help as I've never been through a kidding before...but I could be there for 'moral' support!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 27, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> *sigh*  I should just skip reading BYH until after my lambing/kidding is done, because all it does is make me wish it was time for my animals to go.


*
LOL me too!!! Helps reading though!  LoL.



Congrats Bridge!!!! Keep 'em coming! (Pics and Babies) lol!*


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Nothing new to report. Still waiting on #10??? #26 and #29. Not sure if #29 is that close yet or not.

This just makes me feel like I CAN'T WAIT til February/March when little lambs start popping out!  I hope they go as smoothly as the goats.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is a cute baby goat picture to hold you over until the next delivery!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 27, 2012)

Was your alpione doe bred to a Boer buck?


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Aren't they cute!!!!! 

You are pretty busy with so many at once!!!  And you'll do great 

We've helped with our neighbour's goats when they were having some kidding problems and were brand new to it and it is like lambing.


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Dec 27, 2012)

Im following this thread to! Ive only been through one kidding season with 2 does, but ill also add what advice I can if needed . Cant wait to see the next batch of kids & congrats on the ones that are already here! 

BTW exactly how many does are due??? 

Id guess quads or quints for #29. Poor girl, I cant imagine lol. Actually one of my girls carries wide apparently, & I was sure that she was going to have at least trips, turns out she had normal sized twins lol, & she practically had to roll to get up .


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 27, 2012)

Quads or quints?  I will faint. She is really wide, I mean huge bulges like basketball size on either side.  So if she has quads or quints, do you think she'll have enough milk or will I have bottle babies?  Not that I want that...did that already last year with a lamb and it took me about 3 months to get her out of the house lol. But #29 always has had bulges on her side, even 3 months ago. We thought she was pregnant when we got her, but nope. But her udders have filled out now so there is no mistake about it.  I just wonder if she will have enough milk for 3 or more?

The Alpine was bred to our Boer buck. Cute little babies! 

This is going almost smoother than lambing. Everybody so far has been up and nursing right away, no problems! They've all had their navels dipped in iodine. Mommy's are doing fine. They all seem warm enough.

Three more births to go!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 27, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Quads or quints?  I will faint. She is really wide, I mean huge bulges like basketball size on either side.  So if she has quads or quints, do you think she'll have enough milk or will I have bottle babies?  Not that I want that...did that already last year with a lamb and it took me about 3 months to get her out of the house lol. But #29 always has had bulges on her side, even 3 months ago. We thought she was pregnant when we got her, but nope. But her udders have filled out now so there is no mistake about it.  I just wonder if she will have enough milk for 3 or more?
> 
> The Alpine was bred to our Boer buck. Cute little babies!
> 
> ...


My husband raised lambs for years and says goats are way easier to deal with as long as you make sure they have enough selenium and don't have a bunch of weak legged kids.  He said ewes can get really funny about accepting their lamb.  We have had a couple does, mostly first timers, reject a kid. Hasn't been a big problem.  Goats are very very devoted mothers.  

As far as your doe with a big rumen, I wouldn't be surprised if she just has twins,  especially if she normally carries a big rumen. some does can get very big.  Not saying she wont have triplets, just saying I have seen some of my older does get really big and only be carrying twins.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats Bridge. Lots of baby goats!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 28, 2012)

Nothing new to report this morning! Nobody kidded over night.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 28, 2012)

I am so confused... How many does this make now????

...and you have to go in and love on them bridge... a lot!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 28, 2012)

anything new yet?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 28, 2012)

Nope nothing 

Back to...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

by the time I get done eating popcorn for yours, I will need to eat popcorn for mine.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 28, 2012)

#10 just delivered twins, finally!  

And I think they are both girls 

So I have an important question...one of the twins has a really long umbilical cord, dragging on the ground. Can I cut it off about 3 inches from her belly? Use iodine and stuff of course.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 28, 2012)

Wrap floss around it first or it will keep bleeding.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 28, 2012)

ok thanks StrawHat! I'm going to go do that now....


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 28, 2012)

That's 8, count em, EIGhT babies so far..... 

I tied off the umbilical cord with dental floss, 3 times.  I cut the cord just so it wasn't touching the ground. Still long, but it looks really thick so I didn't want it to bleed out. I put lots of iodine all around it to help it dry it out. I hope she'll be okay! 

Amazing that every single one has twinned, but I guess that's pretty normal for goats.

Here they are, the other two are in a different stall:


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice job!!  That is a cute picture, all those adorable little babies running around.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 28, 2012)

So Bridge are you warming up to the goats yet? at least the kids? Just wait til they start jumping all over the place, so cute!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh they're already jumping around Southern! Very cute. We had twin Alpine goats here earlier this year and they were fun to watch. Then we sold them and their mommy to a nice family. 

Goats are cute, but I'm still a SHEEPLE!  I've been spending way too much time in this goat forum. Ready to move back to the sheep forum soon!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2012)

Way to go Bridge!!!!  You're doing great!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2012)

hahahahaha Bridge...once a sheeple, always a sheeple 

Those baby goats are adorable...but now lambs...okay...I am biased.  

Always amazes me that lambs are up and nursing so soon...within 10 minutes of birth, and after that they start hopping around...so cute...can't wait for mine!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 29, 2012)

They look great, And yes all twins are very normal, you should expect more triplets than singles.  Glad they are cooperating and not making it too hrad on you.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 29, 2012)

So bridge...when are the jacob ewes due? In other words when should I plan my trip up to your place? I told coco she may be my friend and all but we may have to fight over your lambies! 

I CALL FIRST DIBS! yes. childish I know. but still I call dibs! 

The goat kids are cute. I am a Nigerian girl though... through and through! Nigerians are sweet.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 29, 2012)

The baby goats are all doing great this morning!  The one's umbilical cord that I tied then cut is just shriveling up and is not presenting a problem. 

The alpine babies are jumping on top of #26 who hasn't delivered yet  Poor thing! She's being totally tolerant. 

There are two batch of Jacobs due, a few in March and a few in May.  I hope we get twins from all of them like the goats and that we don't have any problems! I can't wait for you gals to come over and fight over my babies!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 29, 2012)

They are all so adorable!  

You are doing great!  I think most people worry about it far more than they need to.  In over 100 kiddings, I have trouble twice.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Jodi!

I feel like by the end of this week I will have over 100 kiddings under my belt, too!   Sure feels like it. I am so blessed that things have gone so smoothly.


----------

